# 400 acres in dooly county



## WAG1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Tired of planted pine hunting? Here is 4oo acres in eastern Dooly County, plenty of deer, turkey, dove and hogs. Rolling land, not flat land, combination of hardwoods, some planted pines, old pasture, water hole, open land, plenty of trails, fire brakes and camp site with electric. Will lease for deer and turkey or separately. Can do dove fields as well.

THIS PROPERTY IS IN DOOLY COUNTY
IT IS 400 ACRES
THIS IS A HUNTING LEASE

$17.00 PER ACRE
229 886 8350


----------



## TPDAWG (Jul 2, 2011)

What part of Dooly county is the property located?


----------



## WAG1 (Jul 21, 2011)

East of 75


----------



## HBERRY (Jul 27, 2011)

Wag, have tried calling, left you a message.  Would like to come and see the 400 acres in Dooly this weekend if possible.  Want deer and turkey season.  Let me know,

HB


----------

